# Best riding between Frankfurt & Karlsruhe?



## Dr. Paul Proteus (Sep 26, 2004)

Work is shipping me over to Germany for a few years & we're going to be taking a trip out there soon to start looking for a place to live. One nice thing is that I will have a lot of flexibility in where exactly I live as I'll be partially working out of a office at home & partially traveling, with very infrequent needs to visit the actual office there... so, anyone have some recommendations on the best singletrack in that general area?

Sounds like the area near Heidelberg has a lot to offer, but I'm struggling with finding out any specifics on trails there... or really any specifics on any trails in Germany. For this upcoming trip we'd really like to have a few towns/areas to check out to help narrow down our housing search. Obviously, good riding very close by is on the must have list. Any/all suggestions appreciated!


----------



## Rubicon73 (Feb 10, 2009)

Schweinfurt is a nice city and has endless trails ranging from open fire roads to downhill runs that thread between trees with rocky descents. Alot of great riding 10 mins from my door!


----------



## Dr. Paul Proteus (Sep 26, 2004)

There's a dirtpark in Schweinfurt too, right? Looks like one of the places that might be worth a roadtrip, but I'm looking for stuff more or less along the A5 between Frankfurt (airport) & Karlsruhe (office), as those are the two places I'll need to go when not working from the apartment.

Know if there's any good lists of trails on the web somewhere? Most trail lists out there that I can find are either as old as the internet itself, or completely void of useful info... like where the trail is. The list from MTBR made an interesting map though, MTBR Trails in Germany


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

A perfect area for you between Frankfurt & Karlsruhe would be on the east side of the Phaltzerwald near Neustadt. The site below is just an introduction to what the Phaltzerwald has to offer:

Mountainbikepark Pfälzerwald: Mountain Bike Park

The Palatinate Forest, the largest unified wooded area in Germany, is a natural paradise for mountain bike enthusiasts, a wonderful experience at all times of the year. It's exciting riding along romantic winding paths, up and down quickly alternating ascents and descents in fascinating, varying surroundings.


----------



## eurotrash666 (Jan 19, 2012)

zenkem said:


> Your tax dollars at work


Get back to work, Mark. You shouldn't be farting around the forums on the clock.

If you draw a line from Frankfurt to Karlsruhe, you'll hit some of the best mountain biking Europe has to offer. No exaggeration!

So zenkem is right. Join us for a ride if you feel like it. Start site: KMC Cycling


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

eurotrash666 said:


> Get back to work, Mark. You shouldn't be farting around the forums on the clock.
> 
> If you draw a line from Frankfurt to Karlsruhe, you'll hit some of the best mountain biking Europe has to offer. No exaggeration!
> 
> So zenkem is right. Join us for a ride if you feel like it. Start site: KMC Cycling


I dunno what your talking about, I'm out Riding!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Paul Proteus (Sep 26, 2004)

OK, so Neustadt is added to the list now too. Can anyone point me toward anything specific regarding trails? Ideally, we'd like sweet, sweet singletrack right out our front door & I'm having a hard time discerning if the various maps I'm seeing are for proper singletrack, or more fireroad type routes.

Königstuhl in Heidelberg looks to be pretty sweet. I found these guys too, GPS-Touren , any of those routes largely singletrack?

We're leaning towards the Heidelberg area, but what would be a good trail heading from Neustadt? All of the Pfaelzerwald looks like it would make for excellent weekend excursions, but what about a quick 10mi loop for getting my fix in during lunch?


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Dr. Paul Proteus said:


> OK, so Neustadt is added to the list now too. Can anyone point me toward anything specific regarding trails? Ideally, we'd like sweet, sweet singletrack right out our front door & I'm having a hard time discerning if the various maps I'm seeing are for proper singletrack, or more fireroad type routes.
> 
> Königstuhl in Heidelberg looks to be pretty sweet. I found these guys too, GPS-Touren , any of those routes largely singletrack?
> 
> We're leaning towards the Heidelberg area, but what would be a good trail heading from Neustadt? All of the Pfaelzerwald looks like it would make for excellent weekend excursions, but what about a quick 10mi loop for getting my fix in during lunch?


I can't speak for Heidelberg but here's an example of a Trail just outside of Neustadt that has plenty-O-Singletrack that will challenge you and leave you with perma-grin:

Mountainbike: Kalmittour - nahezu 100% Singletrails (Tour 11437) - Tourenblatt


----------



## Dr. Paul Proteus (Sep 26, 2004)

Oh, nice! OK, it's safe to say you've cured my concern that it would all be graded forest roads everywhere I looked.

Now I can't wait to get there... I'll have to bring my bike out when I come to look around next week. I might even have to pick a new ride up before I make the permanent move.


----------

